

Designing an optimal keyboard layout for 1-finger use - chime
http://ktype.net/wiki/research:articles:progress_20110228

======
chime
This experiment builds on my past project that analyzed 9 million Tweets:
<http://ktype.net/wiki/research:articles:progress_20110209>

So technically the headline should be 'Designing an optimal keyboard layout
for chatting in English using one-finger, using data from 9 million Tweets'.

------
mooism2
Any idea how it compares in speed and accuracy with Dasher?
<http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/>

